# List the ways women check out men



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

One of the things I've always sucked at is approaching women. Im fine once I have an "in" but can never read signs they give off. For instance if a girl smiles at you is it just friendliness or more? 

One of the tips I recently heard was that if a woman looks at your face then down the rest of your body then that's a pretty good clue. So guys - list your tips for spotting targets


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

I've always heard, jokingly, that Any time a woman is polite, or nice to a guy, he thinks "she wants me"

Me, I suck at telling when women are scoping me out. Either that, or it never happens, lol.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Women usually go into covert mode when they are hopelessly attracted to a guy, so the signals are often either misinterpreted or blurred.

Men on the other hand are usually clueless. The ones they think are
" just friends " are usually the ones who are crazy about them and the one whose " signs " they think are obvious are usually being 
" just friendly."


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Indy Nial said:


> Im fine once I have an "in"


Create an "in" with assertive flirting. 

Example. 

Could you tell me if there is there a good diner nearby? (answer) Thank you. You sound very enthusiastic. It sounds like you like going there. (Comment) I'm not looking to make you blush but I couldn't help noting you are the most attractive bank teller I have had the pleasure of staring at. Would you like to go with me so I can flirt with you some more? (answer) 

if there is an attraction and she is available she just might consider it. It worked for me.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

You don't need an in to approach a woman. Just make small talk and don't put any presumptions into it.

I think people have this assumption that you should walk into a bar, see a hot girl, and walk right up to her and have instant chemistry. I rarely see that get pulled off.

Be a friendly person, be an interesting person, learn to make small talk, and you will find yourself connecting with others. You don't have to practice on just women either.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Women usually go into covert mode when they are hopelessly attracted to a guy, so the signals are often either misinterpreted or blurred.


That seems to be the case, and most guys, including me, are probably pretty clueless on this subject. I've had more than one woman ask me, years later, why I didn't pick up on their "obvious" attempts to show me they were interested.
:banghead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Women are VERY sneaky about checking dudes out. Men are not so sneaky. They are blatantly obvious. So women are very sly when we do it.

Muahahahaha.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Women are VERY sneaky about checking dudes out. Men are not so sneaky. They are blatantly obvious. So women are very sly when we do it.
> 
> Muahahahaha.


This deserves a quote simply for the laugh. AWESOME!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Background check
Credit check


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: List the ways women check out men*



Runs like Dog said:


> Background check
> Credit check


Is that how women "check out" men?

Hmmm, no jail, plenty of money, he's a possible....

lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't do this anymore of course but in the past I would lock eyes with the man and hold it for a few seconds.Then do a small smile.

Got 'em every single time


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

See, it sounds obvious when you say it like that :|

There is a cute girl at work that I walk past everyday. Never ever looks at me but today I passed her on the stairs and I was talking to a girl. Her eyes went from me to her and back. All under a second.. what does that mean?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I would think if she keeps glancing back at you and you're not involved in the conversation then she's checking you out.Otherwise,what would her reason be for looking at you over and over?
Unless you had something weird on you or something hanging from your nose.


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh no...just looked in the mirror


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't do this anymore of course but in the past I would lock eyes with the man and hold it for a few seconds.Then do a small smile.
> 
> Got 'em every single time


:iagree: It's all about the eye contact......and hold it. If both of you hold eye contact and a smile appears........BAM! There's chemistry.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Indy Nial said:


> See, it sounds obvious when you say it like that :|
> 
> There is a cute girl at work that I walk past everyday. Never ever looks at me but today I passed her on the stairs and I was talking to a girl. Her eyes went from me to her and back. All under a second.. what does that mean?


She probably thinks you're dating her. :scratchhead:


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Depends on the woman, the situation, etc. There's no one answer. Just be yourself, and if you see someone who interests you, figure out a way to talk to her. You should be able to tell pretty quickly if she's even mildly interested just by talking to her. Flirt a little, and if it's not brushed off, flirt a little more. 

No cheesy pick up lines, geez. There's no such thing. 

Also, be a MAN, but be a gentleman. Don't be anything that you aren't. Be real, be yourself. If she's not into who you are, move on. 

Seems pretty basic to me, but then, I've been around for 50 years.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

southern wife said:


> :iagree: It's all about the eye contact......and hold it. If both of you hold eye contact and a smile appears........BAM! There's chemistry.


Oh dear! No wonder men are baffled. I look people in the eye and smile all the time. Doesn't mean there's chemistry, at least not on my end. I'm just acknowledging their existence in a friendly way.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Unless I want a man to know I'm interested in him, he will never know that I am. If I do want a man to know that I'm interested in him, there will be little doubt in his mind that I am...


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

always_alone said:


> Oh dear! No wonder men are baffled. I look people in the eye and smile all the time. Doesn't mean there's chemistry, at least not on my end. I'm just acknowledging their existence in a friendly way.


My wife is like that, but I suspect this might be the exception. My daughters wear sunglasses in public just to avoid eye contact with men.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Unless I want a man to know I'm interested in him, he will never know that I am. If I do want a man to know that I'm interested in him, there will be little doubt in his mind that I am...


My wife was the same way with me.
She kept it hidden for years while we were _" just friends."_

When she saw that the time was right, she then came out and told me in a very " matter of fact" way.

She left no room for doubt about what she wanted.

She's still very much that way in other areas as well.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

southern wife said:


> :iagree: It's all about the eye contact......and hold it. If both of you hold eye contact and a smile appears........BAM! There's chemistry.


I sense some chemistry with the lady with the glass of wine in your Avatar.
She keeps staring at me and smiling....


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I find that when I walk past a woman, and she shows absolutely zero interest in me, as if I don't even exist, that means that she really wants me...or not.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

Women are so Confusing


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

always_alone said:


> Oh dear! No wonder men are baffled. I look people in the eye and smile all the time. Doesn't mean there's chemistry, at least not on my end. I'm just acknowledging their existence in a friendly way.


Oh dear! :lol: :rofl:


I didn't say or mean ALL people you look in the eye. But there are certain people, that when you do make eye contact with, you both just know. Come on, it's basic chemistry between 2 people. You either have it or you just don't.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

always_alone said:


> Oh dear! No wonder men are baffled. I look people in the eye and smile all the time. Doesn't mean there's chemistry, at least not on my end. I'm just acknowledging their existence in a friendly way.


And for the record, I smile at everyone, too. That's just my nature. But I also know the difference between what's "friendly" and what's "Chemistry".


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

southern wife said:


> And for the record, I smile at everyone, too. That's just my nature. But I also know the difference between what's "friendly" and what's "Chemistry".


 
How do we men know the difference. Women smile at me all the time because I am usually smiling at them. The they will smile back and acknowledge me. I always assume they are just friendly. when I go jogging/walking with my dog, usually, the only women who stop to talk are the 70 year olds. One time a younger woman (my age)was riding on her bike and stopped to talk about my cute dog. Was she interested or was she just being friendly? Most bike riders don't stop. she made that effort to stop.


She could of been interested until I opened my mouth.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: List the ways women check out men*



Trickster said:


> She could of been interested until I opened my mouth.


hahaha! I'm the same way! Women would look at me, and smile a bit, and maybe start a conversation. Then I'd get all nervous, stumble all over everything I wanted to say, and they'd give me this pitying look like "he didn't look like he was brain damaged"

I'm so socially awkward that it's really a wonder I ever found someone! If anything ever happened, I'd have to become a shut in that collected chihuahuas, because I'd be way to awkward to try to find someone new now that I'm in middle age!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Trickster said:


> How do we men know the difference. Women smile at me all the time because I am usually smiling at them. The they will smile back and acknowledge me.


Well if you're married, you act under the assumption it's just polite or 'friendly' whether it is or not.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Trickster said:


> How do we men know the difference. Women smile at me all the time because I am usually smiling at them. The they will smile back and acknowledge me. I always assume they are just friendly. when I go jogging/walking with my dog, usually, the only women who stop to talk are the 70 year olds. One time a younger woman (my age)was riding on her bike and stopped to talk about my cute dog. Was she interested or was she just being friendly? Most bike riders don't stop. she made that effort to stop.
> 
> 
> She could of been interested until I opened my mouth.


I smile and talk to strangers, but my friendliness has never been misinterpreted as 'interest,' unless that was my intention...


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't do this anymore of course but in the past I would lock eyes with the man and hold it for a few seconds.Then do a small smile.
> 
> Got 'em every single time


I've seen that, but I always look around thinking who is she staring at???? But then, that was when I was young and weighed 30 lbs less than i do now. Now a days, I'm pretty sure they're looking at some guy behind me. :rofl:

My wife told me it was my behind that caught her eye.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

soulsearch said:


> hahaha! I'm the same way! Women would look at me, and smile a bit, and maybe start a conversation. Then I'd get all nervous, stumble all over everything I wanted to say, and they'd give me this pitying look like "he didn't look like he was brain damaged"
> 
> I'm so socially awkward that it's really a wonder I ever found someone! If anything ever happened, I'd have to become a shut in that collected chihuahuas, because I'd be way to awkward to try to find someone new now that I'm in middle age!


I am socially awkward also. I get invited to many social events and my wife was my rock at these events. Now that she doesn't want to go, I go it alone. I am getting better at it. for a while I just declined the invitation. I would actually get physically sick and be in the bathroom and couldn't leaver the house. I am better at it now and I keep Imodium AD handy. lol

My cute dog is my pea**** and attracts all the pretty smiles when I jog. Usually (I believe) the smiles are directed at my dog. I don't think they are smiling at me.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Well if you're married, you act under the assumption it's just polite or 'friendly' whether it is or not.


This is one of the reasons why some men and women feel more of an attraction to someone who is married than single. When you are married, you are probably not looking to date anyone else, so you put that "unavailable" vibe out there that people want to break through. It's why people ask why are all the good ones married or taken...


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> This is one of the reasons why some men and women feel more of an attraction to someone who is married than single. When you are married, you are probably not looking to date anyone else, so you put that "unavailable" vibe out there that people want to break through. It's why people ask why are all the good ones married or taken...


 
Are you saying that women are more friendly to men who are married because married men don't usually have that look of desperation?


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Indy Nial said:


> One of the things I've always sucked at is approaching women. Im fine once I have an "in" but can never read signs they give off. For instance if a girl smiles at you is it just friendliness or more?
> 
> One of the tips I recently heard was that if a woman looks at your face then down the rest of your body then that's a pretty good clue. So guys - list your tips for spotting targets


Women will place themselves in your line of sight... if they want you to notice them.


They will sit across from you...facing you..

If you look up and you keep seeing the same girl... It's no accident.



Touching you...picking something off your clothes... touching you on the arm.. 

Smiling at you... mirroring your behavior.. laughing at everything you say...


When I was younger. I could feel the attraction... I also had the ability to throw out an aura that would make girls stop in their tracks... like they were in a trance... then they'd "wake up"
and about half the time... get as far away form me as they could. If they didn't run... hang on...

Then, I got married and turned all that off...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I was never good at that ... I basically need someone to hit me with a sledgehammer and say "hey, I'm into you". Looking back, I can see countless possible opportunities that I missed out on. Good thing my wife basically did just that or I'd probably still be single 20 years later.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

I was on the train platform this morning with my headphones on, and this totally attractive young lady came up and started talking to me. I removed my earbuds and said "pardon?" She proceeded to ask me some train related questions...there were other people on the platform without headphones on. I was taken off guard and did not pursue. Was this a sign? I should have continued the convo and seen where it went. I didn't - just answered her and put my buds back in.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> My wife is like that, but I suspect this might be the exception. My daughters wear sunglasses in public just to avoid eye contact with men.


Really? Interesting. Why do they do that do you think?

Are you sure it's not them who are the exceptions?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm thinking back to when I was maybe 27 or 28 I interviewed a woman for a position at our company. I would have described her as not unattractive ... but neutral. Maybe mid to late 30s, a mom with a mother figure (keep in mind I was 27, no kids). She was a good interview but ... meh. Anyway, she got the job and a few weeks after she started, she would come over to talk to me. I usually stayed later than most and she started staying later too. One evening she came over to my desk to talk to me and got behind me and started rubbing my shoulders. Started complimenting me on how strong my shoulders were. All I could think of is ... how do I politely get her to stop that! Do I pretend that I don't even notice? Do I tell her that it makes me uncomfortable (right answer ... but not what I did)? I had apparently missed the signs that she was checking me out until it definitely crossed the line. Ignoring it did work eventually. She stopped coming by to talk to me and started working on another guy around my age.

Fast forward a year or so and we are all out at the bar shooting pool and talking. I'm pretty drunk. She tells the group that she has to go and then taps me on the shoulder asking if I would walk her to her car because she had parked pretty far away. I thought ... well, ok, she's nervous about going out in the parking lot by herself. So I walk her to her car and she offers to drive me back to the front door. We get in and she is acting a little strange. It's pretty cold out and she didn't have a jacket. She says something along the lines of ... I wish I had somebody to keep me warm on a night like tonight. Uh-oh. I laughed and turned up the car heater. I then made the huge mistake of thinking out loud that my wife is going to be pissed that I'm so drunk (true ... she doesn't drink and I learned early on not to have too many in front of her ... she had an alcoholic father). So, this woman says ... well, I could drive you back to the office and you can sleep it off in the room on the 4th floor (we had a small private "lounge" with a couch and a tv). Wanting to avoid the chance that she would then offer to "tuck me in" I said, no ... I need to get back to the bar, they're expecting me and I still have to chip in for the tab. She takes me back, laughing hysterically at everything I say and then as I'm getting out she asks ... you sure you don't want to sleep it off before you go home? Uhmm, yeah ... I'm sure.

Fast forward 6 months or so later and I'm at my desk at work in the middle of the day. She comes up behind me and asks some work related questions and then starts talking about her personal life. She starts quoting bible verses. She then tells me that she doesn't even care about sex anymore because she has found Jesus. Why the heck is she telling me this?

Fast forward another 6 months or so. She is no longer with the company. It's a saturday evening and I'm at the office. She comes into my office with one of the women that still works there. They were out and had stopped by to pick something up. She saw that I was there and wanted to say hello. So we talk for 10 minutes or so about her new job and then the woman who still works there says she's ready to go. Now, I'm wearing a pair of shorts that were probably too tight and "short" for even back then ... kind of like a tighter version of the old short NBA shorts. As she's leaving she turns around and gives my junk a good long stare ... an uncomfortable stare ... probably not unlike what women experience ... doesn't even look me in the eye. 

A few thoughts:

1) Never had a clue about her until she crossed the line and started rubbing my shoulders.

2) I should have been smart enough and had the gonads to let her know at that point that I was NOT interested.

3) For all those waywards that make an excuse about being drunk and not remembering ... I was REALLY drunk and I remember everything.

4) Don't tell me a man can't be sexually harassed. The rules on that were not so clear back then but that is what it was.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Trickster said:


> She could of been interested until I opened my mouth.


The story of my life.
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

So summary of this thread so far...

If a woman catches your eye and smiles at you it is a 100% sure sign she wants you. .....unless of course she is just being friendly.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I keep my eye out for slow sensuous lip-licking and gently caressing her thighs while she looks at me longingly. 

Yup ... still waiting for that greenlight.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Indy Nial said:


> So summary of this thread so far...
> 
> *If a woman catches your eye and smiles at you it is a 100% sure sign she wants you*.


Wrong.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

My summary of this thread is that some of you, not all, have no clue about chemistry between two people, how it works, and how to notice it *when it happens*. Perhaps 'Google' should be your friend.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

For the longest time I thought that women didn't find me that appealing. I certainly wasn't un-handsome when I was younger, but I wasn't Biff the Heartthrob either. 

What really makes a difference is being friendly and relaxed, I found. And since I'm a slightly introverted person by nature, that was the problem, I came to realize. You don't necessarily have to be the life of the party, but you do have to look approachable and easy to talk to. Of course, relaxing can be one of the hardest things to do.

One thing I definitely found that I had to change was where I looked. Quit looking at her fine legs! Her busty pair of lovelies! Look at her face, her eyes! When women see your eyes roaming over them from afar, their reaction is negative 99% of the time.

If you wait for the "chemistry" you could be waiting a long time. Chemistry often doesn't happen at first sight, and if that's what a woman is waiting for and she doesn't pay you any attention because of it, too bad for her. I get chemistry from the way that a woman looks and carries herself when I talk to her.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

southern wife said:


> Wrong.


/Sarcasm. ;-)


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

southern wife said:


> My summary of this thread is that some of you, not all, have no clue about chemistry between two people, how it works, and how to notice it *when it happens*. Perhaps 'Google' should be your friend.


I dunno. I don't think chemistry is quite as easy as you make it out to be. I've approached guys that I thought were "perfect" and been flat out rejected. There were a couple that I never imagined were interested, but found out later that they had been secretly pining. I've felt an instantaneous 'charge' with guys who I've quickly realized were all wrong for me on most every level. And, I've had guys assume I was flirting with them when it was the furthest thing from my mind.

Reading people isn't always the easy.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

always_alone said:


> I dunno. I don't think chemistry is quite as easy as you make it out to be. I've approached guys that I thought were "perfect" and been flat out rejected. There were a couple that I never imagined were interested, but found out later that they had been secretly pining. I've felt an instantaneous 'charge' with guys who I've quickly realized were all wrong for me on most every level. And, I've had guys assume I was flirting with them when it was the furthest thing from my mind.
> 
> Reading people isn't always the easy.


:iagree: We think we read people, and we're usually wrong.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to think that they were just interested in the buldge in the front of pants now that I am older I know they are more interested in the buldge in my rear pocket (wallet)


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

In_The_Wind said:


> I used to think that they were just interested in the buldge in the front of pants now that I am older I know they are more interested in the buldge in my rear pocket (wallet)


Yeah, women aren't checking out your butt... just to look at your curves.. they are checking out the bulge in that rear pocket!

Money, (and power) the great aphrodisiacs!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

southern wife said:


> My summary of this thread is that some of you, not all, have no clue about chemistry between two people, how it works, and how to notice it *when it happens*. Perhaps 'Google' should be your friend.


Ha! Well, I will admit I'm pretty much a lost cause. I'm like the "anti-player". I've met people I've had chemistry with ... but it just happened ... nothing scientific about it.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

PreRaphaelite said:


> One thing I definitely found that I had to change was where I looked. Quit looking at her fine legs! Her busty pair of lovelies! Look at her face, her eyes! When women see your eyes roaming over them, from afar, their reaction is negative 99% of the time.


Errr, yeah. Being treated like a slab of meat and drooled over is no fun. Why does it take so many guys so long to figure this out?


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

The-Deceived said:


> I was taken off guard and did not pursue. Was this a sign? I should have continued the convo and seen where it went. I didn't - just answered her and put my buds back in.


It's possible that she was interested, but unless she gave you a pretty clear sign, it's not that likely IMO . When approaching a stranger for directions, I look specifically for someone who a) looks like they know what they are doing (not also lost, not first-timers), b) looks like they will give good directions (some cities are notorious for people giving bad ones), and c) looks like they won't make me regret talking to them by turning an innocent question into some PUA attempt.

I usually try to leave the people with earbuds alone, but I can also see how you would fit all those criteria.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

always_alone said:


> Really? Interesting. Why do they do that do you think?


They've all probably done it for the same reason, but my youngest put it best: "...because I don't want some random guy on the light rail humping my leg like a puppy while I'm cramming for a test." (She explains this to me as if she's talking to a slow child.)




always_alone said:


> Are you sure it's not them who are the exceptions?


In my life experience, no.

When I was a little boy, women in public generally would make eye contact with me and smile. Somewhere around the time I started giving my father a run for his money at arm wrestling, that was mostly replaced by mannequinesque expressions. Even if a strange woman did inadvertently make eye contact, it would only be for the tiniest fraction of a second before her eyes would refocus on an invisible something over my shoulder.

This wasn't a universal truth, but as a general rule, it was pretty constant. I think most men (Unless they happen to be blessed with the looks of a Norse god..) are aware of this social boundary. And they're also aware of the times and places where this boundary melts away. (e.g. A woman who studiously avoids eye contact while standing in line at a bank might behave very differently at a party.)

Sometimes men don't understand this and do inappropriate things, like playfully telling total strangers to smile, but men seem to operate under a different set of rules regarding eye contact. In the book, _Self-Made Man: One Woman's Year Disguised as a Man_, one of the first things that Norah Vincent observed when posing as a man was how much more eye contact seemed to be expected even with strangers and how hard this was for her at first.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> When I was a little boy, women in public generally would make eye contact with me and smile. Somewhere around the time I started giving my father a run for his money at arm wrestling, that was mostly replaced by mannequinesque expressions. Even if a strange woman did inadvertently make eye contact, it would only be for the tiniest fraction of a second before her eyes would refocus on an invisible something over my shoulder.
> 
> This wasn't a universal truth, but as a general rule, it was pretty constant.


Wow. Think of all the trouble I could have saved myself if I had known some of this earlier! Amazing how obtuse I can be at times. 

One thing that I did learn, though, is that eye contact isn't always an invitation. I can easily thwart an unwanted advance with a simple you've-got-to-be-kidding-me arch of the eyebrow, for example. 

Perhaps your daughters might benefit from cultivating that skill?


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Women scared me when I was younger. The prettier, the scarier. 

I got shot down a lot, but I found that honest persistence was my best friend. Once she got to know me, she'd like me. Frankly, that works for guy friends as well. But I've never slept with a guy friend.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I go by if they call me after I'm of the opinion that we were "just going to be friends". Some, when I let them know that I'm not interested in a long term relationship, agree, then call me later to see if I was "kidding".
The others? They just go away.


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

Could you imagine what this thread would be like if it was "ways men check out women"...

You know when is checking you out when. ...

He leers at your breasts 

He fondles himself while looking at you

He is look ing your way and drooling

He nudges his friend and points at you

He winks at you

He greets you with "how you doin?"

Etc.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I am clueless. I did not get what most women are here referred to in terms of checking out men. I guess it verifies that checking me out is something women have not done


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

A friend used to ask me to go babe searching with him all the time, because I was so bad at compliments that no matter what he said I made him sound good!

The standard response to me saying 'your hair looks good' is 'what's wrong with my hair!'


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Some women from certain cultures are very bold in how they check out men. Like hell they just stare and smile. You walk from side to side to escape her gaze, look behind if she's instead looking at someone else but no, she just stares and smiles.

Still remember when I was younger I approached one of this girls at a nightclub and yelled "WTF are you staring at?" lol

I noticed other women tend to be more polite and discrete. Though their intentions become more obvious as time goes by. Still... meh, I like the whole hard to get game. When a woman isn't seemingly interested I tend to be interested in her lol

Unless of course she's hot as hell... then I try my best to keep cool and figure out how to approach such a great opportunity without screwing things up! Which I tend to do when she's super hot and interested, bah!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

southern wife said:


> My summary of this thread is that some of you, not all, have no clue about chemistry between two people, how it works, and how to notice it *when it happens*. Perhaps 'Google' should be your friend.


Well, you are saying it's 'perfectly obvious' that chemistry is there.

For the majority of posters, that does not in fact seem to be the case.

In the case of a fabulously attractive woman, she can meet the eye of any man she is interested and will get 'chemistry'.

For those who lost in the genetic lottery, not so much.

Just saying.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

JCD said:


> In the case of a fabulously attractive woman, she can meet the eye of any man she is interested and will get 'chemistry'.


I'm not always sure what "chemistry" is, but I know what it ain't.

And that ain't it.


----------



## sarcasmo (Feb 1, 2013)

hambone said:


> Women will place themselves in your line of sight... if they want you to notice them.
> 
> They will sit across from you...facing you..
> 
> If you look up and you keep seeing the same girl... It's no accident.


I've noticed this before. Every time you look up, the same girl is looking at me. I'll have to pay more attention to that. I remember in 5th grade, the "hot" girl in class was always looking at me every time I looked at her. Always figured she was just baffled by my existence. Maybe not. Maybe there was something there. Identifying interest is hard enough, the approach is even harder. But that's where the PUA books and Dale Carnegie come in. 

So I'm at the local soft serve place the other day with my 3 kids. The ice cream girl is making long eye contact with me. While ordering, while giving us our cones, she makes a point to make eye contact with me for 3-4 seconds, at least. 

OK, the kids are around, not a good example, but say they weren't. I assume this girl is showing interest, even though she is easily some 15 years younger than me. How do you approach something like this? There are tons of other people around. Other ice cream enthusiasts, her coworkers, etc. Do I just [potentially] make a fool out of myself and ask her for her number? Doesn't seem like there's much time for small talk since there is a line of people waiting for ice cream. Perhaps this is just a bad example, but this is where I become utterly clueless.


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

I would give her a cheeky smile and say "maybe I can buy you an ice cream sometime?" If she laughs back then just ask for her number.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

always_alone said:


> I'm not always sure what "chemistry" is, but I know what it ain't.
> 
> And that ain't it.


You are half correct. SHE has chemistry. HE...is willing to fake it.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

This is foreign to me i don't check out men :scratchhead:


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

JCD said:


> You are half correct. SHE has chemistry. HE...is willing to fake it.


What she has is magnetism. That's not chemistry, it's physics.

Some dudes have it too.


----------

